# IGA SINGLE SHOTGUNS?



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

I was thinking about buying one of this shotguns from IGA single 12 gauge
I don't know much about this kind if any body that knows what they are like please give me some info.
thanks :beer:


----------

